# Ca+2 Gluconate



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all,

My Vets just sold me what they said was calcium gluconate. I'm sure it is, but the bottle doesn't mention CA+2. All it says is calcium syrup for calcium deficient animals. It is by a company called Rugby. Anybody used this before?

I just want to make sure i have the right stuff.

Regards and thanks

Steve


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.allivet.com/photos/25013-2.jpg

this is the stuff you want...

s


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks shawn,

This isn't what i have.

This is: 









This is what i had diluted 1:10 with water and after 2 doses my Azureus popped it with siezures and spasms.

Could it be this that killed him? i really hope not.

Regards

Steve


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

it is too fuzy Steve, does it say Calcium Gluconate 23% ?

If it does it is the standard stuff most use....and perhaps (I dont know the situation re your loss) the frog was already going down hill.

I have used the 23% stuff diluted on a few animals and *thought* it was helping rather than harming...but they were in rough shape at the time (new arrivals, ect)..

S


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Shawn, 

The frog was on a downhill path anyhow, he had recently been on a course of baytril, after which he stopped eating.

To avoid any confusion i have ordered the stuff you reckomended, it was only $3.95 plus $7 shipping so at that price i would be silly not too.

Do you dilute yours at 1:10 ratio ca+2 to water also?

Thanks for the advice again

Regards

Steve


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Steve said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> The frog was on a downhill path anyhow, he had recently been on a course of baytril, after which he stopped eating.
> 
> ...


I believe it was Ed k that advised me to dilute it....at that concentration for bath/drips.

S


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

instead of starting a new thread on ca gluconate i thought i'd ask a quick question here, what about shipping this stuff, is it okay to ship it without being chilled, im assuming it would still be considered sterile if shipped warm, and needs to be refrigerated once opened? so all im asking is can i feel ok about saving 20 bucks and shipping priority mail while the products warm?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

naidahl said:


> instead of starting a new thread on ca gluconate i thought i'd ask a quick question here, what about shipping this stuff, is it okay to ship it without being chilled, im assuming it would still be considered sterile if shipped warm, and needs to be refrigerated once opened? so all im asking is can i feel ok about saving 20 bucks and shipping priority mail while the products warm?


I purchased a bottle from the local feed store for about 6 dollars. It is kept on the shelf, un- refrigerated although I agree it likely would need to be refrigerated after opening.

S


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

naidahl said:


> instead of starting a new thread on ca gluconate i thought i'd ask a quick question here, what about shipping this stuff, is it okay to ship it without being chilled, im assuming it would still be considered sterile if shipped warm, and needs to be refrigerated once opened? so all im asking is can i feel ok about saving 20 bucks and shipping priority mail while the products warm?


I bought my stuff at farm and fleet...while getting my tires rotated (gotta love the dairy state).
It wasn't refrigerated or anything, so yeah it should be ok as long as it is unopened...you should be able to find some within a short drive though.


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks brian, i'll give farm and fleet a try, i didn't have any luck finding any at feed stores down here near milwaukee, they all had to order it, was actually going to give it another shot today to try and find some locally. its been sursprisingly hard to find some in this part of the state. and brian, let me know when you've got more of those imitators, that last one of yours that i picked up is lookin a lonely.


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

picked up a bottle today for $2.68 including tax


----------

